# 15% Off Everything at Nude Coffee



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

As part of our January special offer we are currently doing 15% off all orders over £10.00 and free delivery on everything. We have even put in place a loyalty points system - every time you spend £1.00 you will get £0.05 onto your loyalty card which can be used to get money off. We have several new coffees as well.

There's a new website so go and have a look around.

http://www.nudecoffee.co.uk


----------

